# Citizen Al0050?



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Looking for information, comments, experiences, etc. about this cool-looking Citizen diver. It appears to be a recent model and not available in the USA.

All responses, pro and con, will be appreciated.










(Pic borrowed)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fraid its not a model Im familier with...

Looks interesting


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Looks interesting....


I thought so. I happened upon it yesterday. PM me if you want to know where. I immediately loved the great "tool" look.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I bet Mac has had or got one


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I bet Mac has had or got one


Nope never seen one before, and I know this is hard to believe, but it`s not really my cup of fair trade


----------

